
Grantophone: An instrument for your phone. - apgwoz
http://grantkot.com/blog/?p=41
======
grantkot
Hi, so I created this app and here is a more recent video showing the user
interface in the current version: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paFiugtZeik>

Also, there are a lot of features that I will be working on adding. I started
this project without much experience in audio programming (I had an idea for
something I wanted to make and decided to go for it and I'm learning as I'm
going) so until now I have mostly been researching and planning. Development
will be picking up now and I will be adding much more control and
customization.

------
daeken
Just bought it and it's very, very cool. The one thing I'd change (or make an
option for) is making the notes continuous rather than discrete -- if I slide
my finger over, it would be great to have it cleanly transition between the
notes. Great work so far!

~~~
grantkot
Thanks. Yes, originally I had also wanted it to be continuous. I settled on
discrete pitches to make it a little easier to pick up. I will be adding
sliders and stuff so you can change the tuning parameters as well as the other
other parameters.

------
davidbalbert
I just watched the author's tutorial video
(<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKJC6cqdGdE>). It's clear that he's a
musician.

It's fascinating when people with a deep expertise in another subject can also
write code. Makes me wish I had a deep understanding of some other field.

~~~
chimeracoder
Yes, Grant is a very talented cellist (he's currently studying at Julliard).

------
evlapix
I can't believe I never thought to do this myself. I have always wanted a
Kaossilator.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3_yXmIfmYg>

~~~
morganpyne
Never heard of a Kaossilator before; it looks like great fun, and more to the
point it lends itself completely to being an iDevice app. Hope somebody ports
it asap!

~~~
watmough
Boom!

<http://www.korg.com/ikaossilator>

------
j2labs
This is one of the coolest presentations I've seen at Hack & Tell.

------
iansimon
My favorite thing about this is that he's extremely good at playing it. I also
have an instrument app that allows for continuous pitch + autotuning
(<http://www.iansimon.org/fingrophone/>), but his looks like it allows for way
more expressivity.

~~~
Geee
No videos demoing fingrophone?

------
apgwoz
This is available for windows phones as well as iOS.
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/grantophone/id476003757?mt=8>

------
mrdavidjcole
Saw this presented at the most recent NYC Lean Startup Machine. Grant is one
creative son of a gun. I'm very excited to see this app evolve (and get onto
Android).

------
FiddlerClamp
Most interesting...I wonder what the author's reasoning was for developing for
Windows Phone?

~~~
grantkot
I've actually been a C#/XNA guy for a really long while so it was easier for
me to develop for WP7 first. But it is also available on iOS now.

~~~
FiddlerClamp
Thanks for replying.

------
drivebyacct2
Very disappointed to find out that's a Sammy WP7 and not an Android. Wish I
could buy it!

~~~
grantkot
Sorry, I am trying my best to get it out on Android as soon as possible. There
is a minor snag I've run into and trying to figure out.

